# Would you review my bid before I submit it?



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey all you smart guys (and smart *sses) tell me what you think of my price to wire a 4800sqft w/ 2-car gar. This house is in one of the ritziest towns on cape cod, the lot is overlooking the ocean. I'd like to see a nice profit, but I don't want to lose out on the job either. You guys think I'm too high, too low?



Bid to Perform Electrical Work at 


Description of work:

- Provide and install switchgear for 135' underground electrical service, trenching by others. (2) 200 amp main breaker panels.

- Install plugs, switches, and lighting outlets to code.

- Install Tv/Tel jacks at (8) locations.

- Provide power and control wiring for (4) air furnaces, and (4) A/C condensers.

- Electrically install 80 CFM exhaust fans for (5) bathroom locations, provide venting to the outside.

- Power wiring for Irrigation well pump, grinder pump.

- Rough wire and hang fixture package: (2) outdoor shower location fixtures, (12) outdoor wall lanterns, (1) cupola lantern, (1) foyer chandelier, (3) island pendants, (1) dining chandelier, (2) dining room sconces, (1) kitchenette chandelier. 

- Provide wiring for garage. Install (2) 8' fluorescent and (1) 4' fluorescent fixture, low volt wiring for (2) garage door openers, (4) GFCI protected bench plugs.

- Supply and install (61) 4" recessed light fixtures with halogen bulbs. 

- Supply and install (9) recessed fixtures with flat glass trims for closets and wet locations.

Base Price $42,500

Fixture package allowance  $6,000

Custom Items
- Supply and install (10) under-cabinet task light bars and (5) puck lights. $1,700
- Install (4) recessed brass floor plugs in living room. $600
- 60' of rope light above crown in master bedroom. $300
- Install lighting for (2) built-in shelves living room. $800

Total $45,900


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Look pretty good . What's the address so i can submit my bid:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

I would Roll with that:thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not at my desk so I don't have a price. But I'll nitpick anyway. 

"Plugs" :laughing:

80 CFM Fans? Useless in all but the smallest of baths and what does "electrically install" mean?

Rope light? Excuse me for a sec, I just threw up in my mouth



What's the fixture package allowance? Can you explain?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I'm not at my desk so I don't have a price. But I'll nitpick anyway.
> 
> "Plugs" :laughing:
> 
> ...


Wow ! Thats all that ever comes out of your mouth is puke:laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Wow ! Thats all that ever comes out of your mouth is puke:laughing:


Legit questions Harry. 

He asked for a review so I reviewed. Don't ask the questions if you may like the answers. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I'm not at my desk so I don't have a price. But I'll nitpick anyway.
> 
> "Plugs" :laughing:
> 
> ...


Heres your anwser
"Plugs"=Recptacles

"electrically install"= Wire them only duct work done by others.

What's the fixture package allowance= Fixtures bought by others.


I hope that helps you out Scott:thumbsup:


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I'm not at my desk so I don't have a price. But I'll nitpick anyway.
> 
> "Plugs" :laughing:
> 
> ...


That's the money to buy all of the fixtures. Its a spec house and builder wants package quoted as a line item


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rope lights =


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

Rope lights look good in a trey ceiling in the master bedroom. I refer to them as sex lights.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

elecpatsfan said:


> Hey all you smart guys (and smart *sses) tell me what you think of my price to wire a 4800sqft w/ 2-car gar. This house is in one of the ritziest towns on cape cod, the lot is overlooking the ocean. I'd like to see a nice profit, but I don't want to lose out on the job either. You guys think I'm too high, too low?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your price works out to $9.60 per sqft that may be too high.
See if you can call around and try to get a square foot price from other EC's
There are a lott of guys out there charging as low as $4.00 per square foot.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

elecpatsfan said:


> Hey all you smart guys (and smart *sses) tell me what you think of my price to wire a 4800sqft w/ 2-car gar. This house is in one of the ritziest towns on cape cod, the lot is overlooking the ocean. I'd like to see a nice profit, but I don't want to lose out on the job either. You guys think I'm too high, too low?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just a quick question(s)....

Is this the way you presented it, to the customer? Just like this, on letter head?:001_huh:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Your price works out to $9.60 per sqft that may be too high.


 
Not really. It could be cheap.



HARRY304E said:


> See if you can call around and try to get a square foot price from other EC's


NOT. If someone was to call me and ask me what I charge /ft for anything, I'd lie to them. Big time.

Network with other GC's, and see if you couldn't pratice bid some work they having coming up. Some of the better one's will tell you whether you're high or low. You got nothing to lose, and you'll gain experience for little investment.





HARRY304E said:


> There are a lott of guys out there charging as low as $4.00 per square foot.


Quality by the lowest bidder, seldom works out well long term.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Seems low to me but if your numbers work for you then... 

I'd be around the 60k area really.

If you get the job you could probably make up a few grand just in change orders I'd imagine.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Just a quick question(s)....
> 
> Is this the way you presented it, to the customer? Just like this, on letter head?:001_huh:


Since you don't like the way he presented his bid,Why don't you wright it out for him the way you would do it.

As for calling around some guys will answer some will not.

The guys that are charging $4 per sqft will not be in business for long.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Not really. It could be cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go out on a limb and bet 100 bucks you don't get this job


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Since you don't like the way he presented his bid,Why don't you wright it out for him the way you would do it.


I see nothing about temporary power. That could hurt.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> ......What's the fixture package allowance= Fixtures bought by others.........



Fixture package or fixture allowance does _not _mean 'fixtures bought by others'. If they're 'bought by others', why would the OP even put a number in? Language such as "all fixtures supplied by owner" would be more appropriate.

It means the OP will allow the owner to choose up to $6000 worth of lights at a pre-determined supplier. Anything above that $6k is paid by the owner.


To the OP, I see nothing about permits, inspections, licensing, and insurance. I also hope you include language that deals with getting paid.

"Ritziest", "Cape Cod" and "overlooking the ocean" have nothing to do with bidding it.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'll go out on a limb and bet 100 bucks you don't get this job


 
Bet you a million, I would of hung up the phone as soon as the guy said "new residential[click].......l".


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Fixture package or fixture allowance does _not _mean 'fixtures bought by others'. If they're 'bought by others', why would the OP even put a number in? Language such as "all fixtures supplied by owner" would be more appropriate.
> 
> It means the OP will allow the owner to choose up to $6000 worth of lights at a pre-determined supplier. Anything above that $6k is paid by the owner.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken you are correct


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Your price works out to $9.60 per sqft that may be too high.
> See if you can call around and try to get a square foot price from other EC's
> There are a lott of guys out there charging as low as $4.00 per square foot.


 
Who cares what sq foot price is?

That is the WORST way to price a job.

Look at his scope of work there is no way you can judge his job by sq foot.

Even a craiglist hack working out of his truck at 10 bucks an hour would be more then 4 dollars a foot on this job.

His price is way too cheap anyway.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> I see nothing about temporary power. That could hurt.


Because it's a long trench I'm not doing temp, I'll probably do service first thing. Deck is already on foundation, exterior walls being erected now.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

elecpatsfan said:


> Because it's a long trench I'm not doing temp, I'll probably do service first thing. Deck is already on foundation, exterior walls being erected now.


 
You show no exclusions.

Make sure the GC pays the electric bill while construction is going on, after you provide them with a couple circuits of lights and receps for construction use.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Since you don't like the way he presented his bid,Why don't you wright it out for him the way you would do it.


Don't bother, you can't even spell write.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dnkldorf said:


> You show no exclusions.
> 
> Make sure the GC pays the electric bill while construction is going on, after you provide them with a couple circuits of lights and receps for construction use.


 
They guy posted his bid,he wanted feedback on his bid,he didn't post his contract :blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jza said:


> Don't bother, you can't even spell write.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I would love to do a new resi job but so many guys are doing them really low... I almost dont even bother doing estimates unless I know the builder. Your bid seems a little low to me. But if you think you can make money go for it... Keep a tight reign on the extras....


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback fellas. Judging by the majority of responses I should bump up the price a little more. Better to over bid and not get the job, than the alternative.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> "Ritziest", "Cape Cod" and "overlooking the ocean" have nothing to do with bidding it.


Nothing wrong with adding 5% onto the price of the job because of "location"

It has been mentioned many times here about what "cars" are sitting the driveway when is comes to estimating a job..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

elecpatsfan said:


> Thanks for the feedback fellas. Judging by the majority of responses I should bump up the price a little more. Better to over bid and not get the job, than the alternative.



Just keep in mind the pricing for new construction has been beat to death so much, it is hard to turn a decent profit and be competitive with the next guy..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

elecpatsfan said:


> Thanks for the feedback fellas. Judging by the majority of responses I should bump up the price a little more. Better to over bid and not get the job, than the alternative.


Yes that is true , You don't want to lose your shirt:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Nothing wrong with adding 5% onto the price of the job because of "location"
> 
> It has been mentioned many times here about what "cars" are sitting the driveway when is comes to estimating a job..



So do you also deduct 5% if you're working in 'the ghetto'?????


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So do you also deduct 5% if you're working in 'the ghetto'?????


No.. that price stays the same.. :thumbsup:

Keep in mind when you work for rich people, they have no clue what they want when you need answers ASAP.

The 5% I added is for "pain and suffering".... getting a straight answer the first time around


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> No.. that price stays the same.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Keep in mind when you work for rich people, they have no clue what they want when you need answers ASAP.
> 
> The 5% I added is for "pain and suffering".... getting a straight answer the first time around



So, poor people know exactly what they want, have far better communication skills and are better at making decisions.

Got it! :thumbsup: Thanks.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So, poor people know exactly what they want, have far better communication skills and are better at making decisions.
> 
> Got it! :thumbsup: Thanks.


I know you're being a bit sarcastic, but, actually, poor people do know what they want more than rich people.

For instance:
"I need more sockets in my kitchen." 

as opposed to:

"Do you think terra cotta outlets and cover plates would look nice in my game room?"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I know you're being a bit sarcastic, but, actually, poor people do know what they want more than rich people.
> 
> For instance:
> "I need more sockets in my kitchen."


I also hear: "My fuse box blew up", and "I think the wire is crystallized". I just roll my eyes.



Rudeboy said:


> as opposed to:
> 
> "Do you think terra cotta outlets and cover plates would look nice in my game room?"


How many poor people are even going to _ask _about terra-cotta devices? Zip. Poor people just want white, ivory,_ maybe_ light almond.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So, poor people know exactly what they want, have far better communication skills and are better at making decisions.
> 
> Got it! :thumbsup: Thanks.


That is not far from the truth, but close enough to know "you got it".. :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I also hear: "My fuse box blew up", and "I think the wire is crystallized". I just roll my eyes.


Both rich and poor people say that kinda stuff.

The other day a "rich' person asked me when I was going to "remove all of the aluminum wires in the panel box."
:blink:

Later I looked at the estimate and it _did_ say "apply anti oxidant to al wires in main"... or something or other. 
:whistling2:

and... I'm just doing a little bedroom and dining remodel.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Both rich and poor people say that kinda stuff.
> 
> The other day a "rich' person asked me when I was going to "remove all of the aluminum wires in the panel box."
> :blink:
> ...


You coud have used copper colored paint:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> So do you also deduct 5% if you're working in 'the ghetto'?????


No add 20%:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> You coud have used copper colored paint:laughing::laughing:


I could have and I suppose, I still could.
:thumbup:

Going back next week to work a few things in the garage.

I love a four day weekend!


----------

